# Thermostat choices



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

So I was looking for a hotter thermostat to put in the truck to get it up to temp better, around 190 at least.

Under the 1997 pickup listings, nothing over 180 is available

On a 1990, you can get a 195 degree, whats the deal with this???

Same engines, is it for the smog requirements???(NOx is created by heat)


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

more stingent rules as yrs progress, especially in CA


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Go figure with CA, screw em, im puttin in my new 192 degree thermo when i pass smog.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Whatever thermostat you get, make sure you get a factory OEM Nissan one as the aftermarket ones are junk.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd love to, but, nissan does not make anyting over a 180. Only Stant, Beck/Arnley, and Gates...


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Beck Arnley is OEM.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Or at least as close as you can get. Thanks all.


----------

